# I need you and your stories!



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for stories of amazing Vizslas and their owners from around the world.

Do you have an amazing story we would like to hear about in the UK? 

- Rescue stories
- Do you use your viszla to help others? tracking, helping the elderly or unwell people.
- Do you do any weird and wonderful sports?

Anything unusual that shows how amazing this breed is would be welcome!

The more the merrier and 3-4 stories will be shortlisted and they will be put in the UK Hungarian Vizsla Society/Rescue Newsletter - I will be trying to cover as many different countries as possible. 

thanks


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You are welcome to any of my 642 stories on Redbirddog even though the stories are from the Western United States.

You may re-post with my permission (as long as I didn't copy something that may be copyrighted of course).

Have fun.

Rod aka RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You should probably look up 
Bart – an extraordinary Vizsla


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might also see if sniper john has any stories of his dog Blaze he would share.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you! do either of you have contact details or usernames for them?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I still need your stories!!

I'm sure there are some happy/sad/amazing/random stories of your Vizslas you could share?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

OliveJosh12,
From five years ago on Redbirddog (Chloe was 2 and Bailey 1):

Over the years I have lived with many dogs. Growing up, my folks had Miniature Poodles. Not exactly Lassie for a young boy. Then there was a period for me from about 10 until 22 that I was dogless.

My wife and I have had a stray Lab mix, a couple pound Springer Spaniels, and a couple Cocker Spaniels.

Our last dog was a "puppy mill" Cocker named Houston. Our youngest daughter fell in love with this little 8-week-old ball of blond fur in the pet store at the mall. She was just starting kindergarten. Houston lived with us until that same daughter went off to college. 

After 25 years of dogs, we needed a break.

Fast forward seven years to the summer of 2007, when both daughters got married. 

After the weddings we found ourselves looking for a dog.

We did our homework this time studying breeds. This time we wanted to know as much as we could about the pup that would live with us for 12 or more years. 

We got Chloe first, and then 10 months later, we got Bailey. Both from small family breeders whose intention was to create the best Vizslas possible from good, stable, and healthy parents.

Sunrise's Bona Fida Chloe and Highlander's Bailey's Wildest Dream are those creations. 

We had never gotten our dogs like this before. The dog pound or mall pet store was the norm. What a difference!

These Vizslas have a character that I have never felt with another breed.

The closeness to us they want and the desire to please their masters has made owning these two dogs a different experience.
Almost every moment I am around these wonderful creatures I count as special times.

We, as owners, also had to get to that place in our lives where we could give our dogs the love and attention they needed to thrive.

As a friend pointed out, "Vizslas are not a pet but a lifestyle". 
I couldn't agree more.

Now we have a new addition to the bigger family. 

Slowly we are introducing this next generation to the wonderful world of dogs. 

Our family just lost a family member this week from complications of old age. These are the hard times.

A long walk with Chloe and Bailey in the hills and valleys helps ease the pain and gets me out in nature where I can see that life goes on. 

My trusting dogs by my side, or in the case of Bailey, in the general vicinity.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OliVe - Have had 1-2 V's in my life since the very early 70's - could go 10yrs and not C another V - met my 1st 1 in the field in Mt - me shooting over my grandfathers 2 English pointers - 4 me they still R the classic Pointer - but fell in loVe with the RED Hound from **** - the owner of the V - invites me 2 his house 4 dinner - end up spending the week with him & his family - better than sleeping in my Ky blue 52 Chevy deluce with the 2 pups 2 keep me warm - his story - spent 2yrs in a German inturment site with his Mom & 6 V's - not that fast forward - go back 2 hunt in Mt with my new friend 1 English Pointer - pull into the driveway - what greets me - a 8wk old V - a gift 2 me - the next 2 also gifts from his family - now as 2 RBD I hope I was the 1 the that said V's R a LIFESTYLE !!!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you so much guys! they are great!
R E McCraith do you mind if I use a photo from a previous post? I think there is one with you and your Viz with lots of rosettes?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

olive - you are more than welcome - PLEASE do not mention I stapled the ribbons 2 PIKE LOL


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

haha secret is safe with me :-X


----------

